#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Аудиокниги на английском

## Yeshe

дают почему-то бесплатно, среди них *Art of War* by *Sun Tsu*

http://www.simplyaudiobooks.com/Free_Audiobooks/dp/202/

----------


## Гелег

http://www.archive.org/details/audio

И вообще на этом сайте много буддийских аудиоматериалов, в частности здесь: http://www.archive.org/details/tse_chen_ling

----------


## Вова Л.

www.gigapedia.com - большая библиотека по разным темам (в основном на английском), есть кое-что и по буддизму. Детальной сортировки нет, поэтому нужно искать по ключевым словам, автору и т.д. Нужна регистрация.

----------


## Yeshe

Еще интересные *audio* новости из мира науки от журнала *Nature*. Привожу страничку архива, где выпуски (к сожалению не все) сопровождаются текстовкой. 

http://www.nature.com/nature/podcast...anscripts.html

----------


## Ирина_МК

https://english-films.com/audiobooks/ аудиокниги на английском. Не так много как хотелось, но есть что послушать.

----------

